# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về cách test step và driver của máy cnc khi đi mua

## inbox.tranthanhhai

Chào các anh! e mới tập tành học mò về CNC cắt gỗ, nhưng hok biết cách test về step và driver như thế nào khi mà đi mua, làm sao biết được nó còn hoạt động tốt hay không, nhờ các anh chỉ giúp em với

----------


## CKD

Khi đi mua thì khó lắm bác ạ.
Mua mù thì nhìn vào bề ngoài xem còn mới, đẹp, không có dấu va chạm, móp méo.
Motor thì cốt còn quay được, quay trơn tru hoặc nặng đều. Bị cứng hay sượn thì vứt.

----------

inbox.tranthanhhai

----------


## inbox.tranthanhhai

> Khi đi mua thì khó lắm bác ạ.
> Mua mù thì nhìn vào bề ngoài xem còn mới, đẹp, không có dấu va chạm, móp méo.
> Motor thì cốt còn quay được, quay trơn tru hoặc nặng đều. Bị cứng hay sượn thì vứt.


hì cảm ơn CKD, cho e hỏi là cách mà nối 2 dây lại xem nó còn quay đc không là áp dụng vào test luôn đúng hok ạ!

----------


## CKD

> hì cảm ơn CKD, cho e hỏi là cách mà nối 2 dây lại xem nó còn quay đc không là áp dụng vào test luôn đúng hok ạ!


Cái đó không có ý nghĩa khi test.
Vì cuộn dây mấy khi mà đứt?

Khi test còn phải tháo tung các đầu, không cho chập lại. Vì chập lại nó khựng khựng không biết tại sao

----------

